# Surrogacy, How to become a Surrogate Mother. Host!



## Jessii (Dec 5, 2012)

My Name is Jessica, I am 21 Years old, I have a beautiful 18 Month old Son called Mason and My Amazing Husband Dan. I have been reading about Surrogacy for 5 months now and I have decided its what I would like to do, to be able to give a couple a baby. I am now filling in application forms to becoming a surrogate mum, So fingers crossed it can happen soon just wondered how long it would take for all the tests and meetings ect... and to see if there are any more woman who have made this amazing decision. 

Thanks Jess. x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi jess that's a wonderful thing to do, being on the other side of things I can only tell you how sole destroying it is not being able to have a child at all people like you give us hope that one day we might just have our dreams come true, congrats on your little boy you must be on cloud 9!! Have you finished your family? how does your husband feel about it? Sorry I don't have any info for you but I'm sure there'll be plenty girls on here that can help you out.. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## Jessii (Dec 5, 2012)

My Husband Supports me and thinks its great as he feels the same way. My son is amazing, I'm so glad I had him and yes We have finished our family, so now looking to make others have a family which is the most amazing feeling in the world. Thanks for replying anyway I hear about everyone's problems and I feel so bad because nothing like that has ever happened to anyone I know so it makes me feel bad but also knowing I can do something to help put abit of a smile on my face. Thanks Again, And I wish you luck in whatever your circumstances may be!

Jess x


----------



## silentlywishing (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks jess and good luck your an angel! X


----------

